
Microsoft given 3 months to fix Windows 10 security and privacy - satysin
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2016/07/21/microsoft-given-3-months-to-fix-windows-10-security-and-privacy/
======
satysin
The point that stands out to me is -

 _Data still being transferred outside EU on a “safe harbour” basis:
Microsoft’s transferring account holders’ personal data to the US on a “safe
harbor” basis, in spite of the Safe Harbor agreement having been ruled invalid
by the top EU court in October 2015._

That is the one most likely to be a big issue for businesses running non-
Enterprise versions (i.e. Pro).

